# More on Juicing (Aloeride Newsletter)



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

More on Juicing from the Aloeride Newsletter (with product references removed):The author Han van de Braak works as a Chartered Physiotherapist, Registered Acupuncturist and Naturopath in an Integrated Medicine Practice in England.A common mistake is to make juices too sweet (e.g. carrot & apple) which will pester your pancreas and do little else. Keep your juices at the bitter end of sweet. The other day a patient phoned and mentioned that she was juicing but was not improving clinically. Leaving aside the â€˜perhaps you are barking up the wrong treeâ€™ possibility, she only did the sweet combinations and predictably made no nutritional progress.Dark green leafy vegetables are the real hard hitters with their abundant chlorophyll and phytonutrients, but juicing solely with greens is for the seasoned juice aficionado only. Mostly I advise compromising healthy greens with a little sweet fruit. As you go along you can ease your way into more greens, for that is the stuff of miracles. For those with IgG mediated food sensitivity there may be mileage in rotating the ingredients: what you use on day 1 is not used again until day 3. Obviously those with properly tested, specific sensitivities should avoid what they are sensitive tne of the great delights of freshly made vegetable and fruit juice is that you chose what goes in it. For example, Resveratrol, found in grapes and red wine, is converted into the anticancer agent Piceatannol, and also contains enzymes that catalyse oxidation, generally making toxins more water-soluble and thus more readily excreted by the kidneys. By increasing your intake of Resveratrol containing foods, your body has more to convert into Piceatannol. Resveratol abundant vegetables include broccoli, the entire cabbage family, greens, globe artichokes, red/yellow peppers, bean sprouts, celery, rocket salad, avocado and water cress. Ditto herbs: basil, parsley, sage, rosemary, thyme and mint. Ditto fruit: all red fruits e.g. grapes, blackcurrants, redcurrants, blackberries, mulberries, cranberries but also apples and pears.A study led by oncologist Dr. Eliot M. Rosen, MD, PhD shows that in laboratory tests, a compound called Indole-3-carinol (I3C), found in broccoli, cauliflower and cabbage, and a chemical called Genistein, found in soy beans, can increase the levels of proteins that repair damaged DNA. [British Journal of Cancer 94, 407-426] This study is one of the first to provide a molecular explanation as to how eating vegetables could cut a personâ€™s risk of developing cancer. By increasing the right nutritional intake, you improve host resistance, that is, your ability to fight back.Using Natureâ€™s pharmacyBoth your kitchen and garden have much to offer. To help digestion for instance, Natureâ€™s pharmacy can augment your raw vegetable and fruit juice with (only properties related to digestion are listed):Mint â€" digestive aid, some antiseptic properties.Ginger - digestive aid, antinauseant, prevents intestinal gas, cholagogue: increases bile secretion thus people with significant liver/gallbladder disease should use it with caution, can be a mild laxative.Chamomile - anti-inflammatory, antispasmodic, sedative.Rhubarb - the first two contain laxative anthraquinones â€¦ the latter is the common eating variety, best not to juice in diarrhoea-predominant IBS. Black radish - high content of fibre increases peristaltic movement, another cholagogue hence can be mildly laxative.Dandelion - another cholagogue and laxative, also diuretic without potassium loss.Yarrow â€" astringent, stops bleeding.Fennel - reduces intestinal spasms and flatulence, antimicrobial, has mild estrogenic effect and may aggravate skin problems (such as pruritus or eczema).Silverweed cinquefoil - antispasmodic, astringent, anti-inflammatory.Nettles - astringent and a tonic, diuretic.Artichoke - another cholagogue and liver tonic.Any down sides?Flatulence is a topic that must be tackled: abnormal stomach noises or discomfort indicate that you've juiced something your digestive system cannot handle easily. Find out what it is by a process of elimination, and be realistic about this. Most people eating cabbages break wind several hours later, so juicing cabbages therefore does exactly the same and should not be considered an 'adverse reaction'. Bowel movement may also alter when starting with juicing but, as long as you take it a step at the time, your body will ease into the new routine. Cabbage by the way is fantastic for healing ulcers, as of course is Sauerkraut. Adding Echinacea purpurea, Echinacea augustifolia and a modest amount garlic to your juice may enhance your immune system no end. The possibilities are endless: Natureâ€™s pharmacy has so much to offer you.


----------

